# Scientology on SpeedSolving.



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of reading and research on Scientology over the past 4 years and I've pretty much reached the point where I actually _despise_ the CoS. I was shocked to see this ad here on SS. I know how Google ads work and CoS is allowed to advertise, but I wasn't expecting to see an ad for them on my "Mecca/ Zen" site...gave me cold chills.

Anybody here a member of CoS? If so, how are they with cubing as a hobby?


----------



## Godmil (Jul 18, 2011)

I've seen that add, but never noticed what it was for.
I feel all dirty inside now.

*shudder


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I've seen that add, but never noticed what it was for.
> I feel all dirty inside now.
> 
> *shudder



Have you watched this clip before?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 18, 2011)

Same here, never noticed the bottom line in the add...


----------



## Godmil (Jul 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Have you watched this clip before?


 
Not sure I can bring myself to watch it... ok yeah that's familiar, looks like the BBC documentary from a couple years back... but I could be wrong cause it has an American voice over.
I actually picked up a second hand copy of Dianetics a while ago... thought it could be good material to know if I ever got into an argument with a scientologist (which I've wanted to do before when I saw them doing "free personality tests" in the Glasgow shopping center), but it's pretty big, and I don't want to waste that much time on it.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Not sure I can bring myself to watch it... ok yeah that's familiar, looks like the BBC documentary from a couple years back... but I could be wrong cause it has an American voice over.
> I actually picked up a second hand copy of Dianetics a while ago... thought it could be good material to know if I ever got into an argument with a scientologist (which I've wanted to do before when I saw them doing "free personality tests" in the Glasgow shopping center), but it's pretty big, and I don't want to waste that much time on it.


 
You should watch it. It's not the BBC stuff. The guy with the camera has guts...damn.
They have an office here in Amsterdam, several actually. I ride past one on my way to work. It says "Looking for employees" or "Hiring" in the window. If you know CoS then you know what that means.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 18, 2011)

The two BBC documentaties are great stuff.

Big thumbs up for Sweeny for having the guts to go back after looing his temper in 2007.
Best of all is that one of the guys harassing Sweeney in the first doc had actually left the "curch" by the time the 2nd doc was shot.

*Creepy stuff:* during typing of this reply suddenly the screen scrolled down and guess what:


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The two BBC documentaties are great stuff.
> 
> Big thumbs up for Sweeny for having the guts to go back after looing his temper in 2007.
> Best of all is that one of the guys harassing Sweeney in the first doc had actually* left the "curch"* by the time the 2nd doc was shot.
> ...


 
I still need to watch the second documentary. When was it released?
That _is_ creepy man...they're already onto us 

EDIT

Yeah, as if you're allowed to just "leave" the Co$....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Let me drop some science on scientology

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GmCa6hqpVQ[/video]

Also, I'm sorry, but as long as I see scientology ads, I'm using adblock.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 18, 2011)

2nd doc was Sept 2010.

Some background info: http://news.bbc.co.uk/panorama/hi/front_page/newsid_9032000/9032278.stm


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> 2nd doc was Sept 2010.
> 
> Some background info: http://news.bbc.co.uk/panorama/hi/front_page/newsid_9032000/9032278.stm


 
Thanks bruv. Will watch it this evening.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm operating thetan level III.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I'm operating thetan level III.


 
You must be loaded then  Or _were_ loaded and now poor ...


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool story, bruv useewhatididthar? .


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Ididsee Thanks bruv


----------



## Escher (Jul 18, 2011)

OTVIII ftw.


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow. I have also went through a time, where I looked as much as I could into Scientology, and after a few months of reading all about it, I began to completely loathe it. Throughout the years, I see a bit more here and there that just reinforce my hate for them.

Everything they do, the way the act and control, their illegal and covered up activities, etc... All disgusting.
Also, I live in Tampa, which is about 30-45 mins away from Clearwater, the CoS capital/headquarters.

I actually have a story about a friend lost to Scientology. If anyone would like to hear the story, I'm all for it.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 18, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I actually have a story about a friend lost to Scientology. If anyone would like to hear the story, I'm all for it.


 
Please tell it.


----------



## Olji (Jul 18, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Please tell it.


 
This.

Would really like to hear about it, stories like that always peek my interests


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2011)

The CoS impresses me in a way; they're very good at what they do (brainwashing, intimidation, getting money from people, and mostly doing it legally) and they manage to do it with relatively few of the victims getting wise to the fact that they've been had, for their money, their mind, and often many years of their time. I think it is accurate to say that the leaders of the group are some of the most powerful and influential con artists in the world. I don't support their actions, but it IS impressive.

I really do believe that most of the members should be classed as victims, because the group itself really preys upon people. Through its brainwashing techniques, many of these victims become fervent, rabid supporters of the church, and don't realize their plight for years on end. Take a serious look at the way they recruit new members, and you can see that they try to get people who are insecure, who want someone to help them out, or who want something to belong to. I've read a bunch of books and articles about the experience of being in the group, and I can definitely see how someone can start out attracted by the fake-psychology and friendliness, and gradually end up giving the church all of their money, spending the entirety of their waking hours helping them, and having no contacts or work experience in the outside world (which, of course, is designed to make it even harder to leave). As much as members like those in the video seem to be diehard supporters, I feel sorry for them, because I know that in reality many of them are either brainwashed or desperate - hoping that, if they put enough time and effort into this organization, it will fix their shattered lives.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 18, 2011)

In Miami, when I was in high school (2002-2006), I was friends with this outgoing guy. Here's just an explanation of what he was like, if it matters. Everyone loved him. He was just a nice surfer dude, and didn't ever let things get to him. He was always chilled out, and loved to party. During our senior year, he became a party animal, and was at almost every party, since he was friends with everyone.

A week before our graduation, he drove my friend home and she saw a Dianetics book in his back seat. She asked him about it, and if he was a Scientologist. He said that his dad was, and that it wasn't a religion, but more of a way of living. He wasn't too deep into it, but had started reading more, after his dad gave him the book. At the end of the car ride, she said, "If you become a Scientologist, please don't disappear" as sort of a half joke, half concern. He said "that doesn't actually happen."

Well, after graduating, he and his brother moved to Costa Rica to surf the waves there, for what was supposed to be 1 year. After 2 months, his parents got a divorce, and he left his brother in Costa Rica to go join his dad. He told everyone he had become a full blown Scientologist, and was going to open up a Scientology church with his dad.

He deleted his Myspace and Facebook, and changed his number. Everyone I asked, had no idea how to get in contact with him. I asked the one person who should know, his best friend. They were really close, and were known to be always together. I asked him, and he said that he hadn't spoken to him ever since he went to Costa Rica. 

In 2010, I visited my parents, and saw his mother in a store, and stopped to talk to her. I asked her about him, and she said that she hasn't spoken to him, since he left Costa Rica to build a Scientology Church with his dad. She did find out, however, that he was getting married to a girl that he knew for 2 weeks, because the CoS told him to. She found this out through asking her ex-husband. I asked if she was invited, and she said she wasn't, but she got a letter asking for donations for their "wedding and to the CoS."

Till this day, nobody that I know has been able to get in contact with him, or find out what's going on. I actually Google his name every now and then with the word "scientology" to see if I can find anything. The only thing that ever comes up, is an old email that he sent to other Scientologists, talking about his new church and asking for help and more people.

Doubt this is interesting to most, but it angers me that a friend has completely disappeared into the CoS, and I'll probably never speak to him again.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 18, 2011)

That gets me so mad, thanks for telling the story, it's really interesting hearing first hand experiences.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. I admire the fact that you posted it.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned John Travolta yet. Also, maybe Mormon ads are coming next, I see them all the time on YouTube.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned *John Travolta* yet. Also, maybe Mormon ads are coming next, I see them all the time on YouTube.


 
Who genuinely cares about the id*ot-celebs though sis? It's the hard working every-day-Joe that I sympathize with.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 18, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned John Travolta yet. Also, maybe Mormon ads are coming next, I see them all the time on YouTube.


 
Why is that Christians always put advertisements for their religion, when other religions don't advertise?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2011)

Some sects of Christianity contain the beliefs that (a) that religion is the only way to avoid eternal torture, and also (b) as a believer it is your responsibility to prevent people from that fate (by converting them). So together those two beliefs make the believers want to put as much effort into advertising their religion as they can. On topic, Scientology also has this (with a modified form of (a)).

A lot of other religions don't contain either or both of those beliefs - for instance I don't think Judaism has either of them (but I could be wrong on this), and many Christian sects don't contain (b).


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why is that Christians always put advertisements for their religion, when other religions don't advertise?


 
Most Christian churches (Catholic, Lutheran, Baptist Methodist...) don't consider COS, LDS, or JW's Christian.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 19, 2011)

qqwref said:


> A lot of other religions don't contain either or both of those beliefs - for instance I don't think Judaism has either of them (but I could be wrong on this), and many Christian sects don't contain (b).


 
If you look at Judaism's origins, they probably don't advertise because their mindset is that they are a chosen people. In the Bible you'll read about Jews who were wondering if their God was the God of other people or not. Japan's Shinto religion is similar.


----------



## RyanO (Jul 19, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Most Christian churches (Catholic, Lutheran, Baptist Methodist...) don't consider COS, LDS, or JW's Christian.


 
Many people don't consider most "Christian" denominations Christian.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 19, 2011)

RyanO said:


> Many people don't consider most "Christian" denominations Christian.


 
And many people who consider themselves "Christian" have no clue what they're talking about. This is fun!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 19, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> And many people who consider themselves "Christian" have no clue what they're talking about. This is fun!


 
And most people who have no idea what they're talking about show it on internet forums. This *is* fun!


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm having fun


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 20, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Anybody here a member of CoS? If so, how are they with cubing as a hobby?


Lol, it's as if you were like: "Oh crap, better think of something to associate with cubing."

I really doubt that someone here is a member of the CoS.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Lol, it's as if you were like: "*Oh crap, better think of something to associate with cubing*."
> 
> I really doubt that someone here is a member of the CoS.


 
That thought did cross my mind hahaha!  I was going to write more cube related stuff but then I thought; "F-it, it's in the off-topic section so what the hell..."

I'm not sure. May sound shallow and naive, but I didn't expect anybody here to be gay when I first started visiting. But there are at least two gay members that I know of (there are even 2 transgenders in cubing that I know of. Diversity seems to pop up everywhere, which is a good thing). Sure, there are probably more gay people on the planet than there are Scientologists but still...one or two might be lurking in the shadows 



Bizarro said:


> I'm having fun


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder which cubing method is most likely to get a "CoS seal of approval"?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I wonder which cubing method is most likely to get a "CoS seal of approval"?


 
Petrus.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 20, 2011)

Nah... Petrus is the preferred method for Christians...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 20, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Nah... Petrus is the preferred method for Christians...


 
Warning, political incorrectness may follow


Spoiler



I thought Christians would use CFOP because it starts with a cross.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 20, 2011)

And Petrus is for Jews, and Roux for Muslims.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Warning, political incorrectness may follow
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
*Guffaw* 



Cubenovice said:


> Nah... Petrus is the preferred method for Christians...


 
Well they already nicked the cross idea, so I thought I'd throw them an apostel for good measure


----------



## qqwref (Jul 20, 2011)

The religion-method discussion reminds me of an anecdote about this guy on IRC about two years ago...

So this guy shows up with the username "greencrosscuber". Pretty reasonable, alright, everyone assumes he's just proud of using green cross or whatever. After a while a few people end up switched to alternate usernames about what crosses they use (stuff like "whitecrossleftcuber") to be funny, and eventually this happens:
[21:23:22] <greencrosscuber> why is everyone changing to cross cuber? lol
[21:23:29] <whitecrossleftcuber> you started it
[21:23:41] <greencrosscuber> well green is my favorite color
[21:23:46] <greencrosscuber> then cross for jesus
[21:23:48] <greencrosscuber> and then cuber
[21:23:56] <greencrosscuber> its my email
[21:24:02] <usuallyyellowcrosscuber> ....
[21:24:04] <whiteyellowoppcrosscuber> ...
[21:24:06] <whitecrossleftcuber> ...


----------



## Hershey (Jul 20, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> And Petrus is for Jews, and Roux for Muslims.


 
Lolno.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> The religion-method discussion reminds me of an anecdote about this guy on IRC about two years ago...
> 
> So this guy shows up with the username "greencrosscuber". Pretty reasonable, alright, everyone assumes he's just proud of using green cross or whatever. After a while a few people end up switched to alternate usernames about what crosses they use (stuff like "whitecrossleftcuber") to be funny, and eventually this happens:
> [21:23:22] <greencrosscuber> why is everyone changing to cross cuber? lol
> ...


 
That's funny. 
"Aus" are my initials
"Tin" because I like tin cans
Reed" because I have a reed farm in my backyard


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 20, 2011)

Scientologists use Salvia, cuz they be trippin.


----------



## gogozerg (Jul 21, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> ...and Roux for Muslims.


Certainly not.


----------



## Jostle (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait.. what?


----------



## yockee (Jul 21, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> And Petrus is for Jews, and Roux for Muslims.


 
I'm a jew and I don't use Petrus! hahahaha.


----------

